# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  No Melatonin in Canada!!

## Drifter

::?:  I just went to go get some Melatonin at the local drug store and they told me they dont sell it in Canada, that sucks.  Anyone else from canada know of another similar product.....the way i figure it all i need is something to relax me and make me fall asleep better, whenever i am realy tired and my body is just done, i have more vivid dreams and an occasional lucid dream.  I might experiment with some sleeping teas and see if that works out, or ill just go running for 4 hrs and tire myself right out!   ::cookiemonster::

----------


## Naruto

hmm, Im from Canada, I'll check that out for you sometime soon... Do you have to be over 18 to buy the stuff?

----------


## RedStarSoldier

No melatonin?   ::o:  

Naruto, is there a pharmacy at market mall? We could check it out at lunch tomorrow or something.

----------


## Berserk Exodus

> _Originally posted by Drifter_
> * I just went to go get some Melatonin at the local drug store and they told me they dont sell it in Canada, that sucks.  Anyone else from canada know of another similar product.....the way i figure it all i need is something to relax me and make me fall asleep better, whenever i am realy tired and my body is just done, i have more vivid dreams and an occasional lucid dream.  I might experiment with some sleeping teas and see if that works out, or ill just go running for 4 hrs and tire myself right out! *



And yet marijuana is near decriminalization there...?  Strange.

----------


## Naruto

Yeah everyone from Canada is wierd, that's been determined already.. But when you can legally buy Marijuana and not Melatonin... Thats just a sad country...

----------


## RedStarSoldier

Yes, but Marijuana > Melatonin...... so it all sorta evens out in the end.   :wink2:

----------


## Drifter

Yeah the chick said there not sure if its safe or not yet, i dont think you have to be 18 to buy shit, you guys smoke the grass? does it help with LDing   ::holyshit::

----------


## intent

melantonin is a completely natural substance, you body releases it when you go to sleep. excess amounts of melantonin is not really gonna do alot anyways in the long run. many years ago i tried alot of natural supplements that were supposed to aid lucidity and dreaming, none of them really worked that measurably well. what works is repetition. keep doing a technique over and over again and you will get it right. it is just like learning to walk or riding a bicycle. it is an innate ability that everyone has... you just need to learn it.

not having ever smoked weed before I cannot vouch as to the effect it has on lucid dreaming. having done lucid dreaming over 12 years, i can tell you one thing, you don't need anything to do lucid dreaming or to be very proficient at it. same goes for obe's, it is just something you learn over time and with practise...

happy lucid dreaming!!

----------


## Ev

You can easily purchase it over the internet.

----------


## Alaurast78

> _Originally posted by intent_
> * having done lucid dreaming over 12 years, i can tell you one thing, you don't need anything to do lucid dreaming or to be very proficient at it. same goes for obe's, it is just something you learn over time and with practise...
> 
> happy lucid dreaming!!*



I agree with Intent... one should not rely on a supplement to induce lucid dreaming, be it melatonin, grass or anything else.  I am sure there are things out there that would help but I know I want to learn it on my own.  The other night I didn't want to drink because I find I don't dream as well when I have had too much alcohol.  Well anyway... try it if you can get it but I know you can learn it without, you may have to be a little more patient though!

Peace... dream on!

----------


## KalmaH

> _Originally posted by Drifter_
> *you guys smoke the grass? does it help with LDing *



For some it does, for others it doesn't... in my particular case... HELL YEAH!  ::D:

----------


## wasup

IT DOES??? I'M GONNA START SMOKING POT!!

----------


## ffx-dreamz

I hope your not serious wasup...  ::roll::

----------


## Berserk Exodus

Pot is terrific for relaxation AS LONG AS you're not stoned out of your mind.

----------


## wasup

So I should only smoke a little bit at a time if I wanna be relaxed?  Sounds good.

----------


## ffx-dreamz

right.. Ok, I guess those education videos in health class are getting to me...  ::roll::

----------


## KalmaH

> _Originally posted by wasup_
> *IT DOES??? I'M GONNA START SMOKING POT!!*



I would recommend you don't. It isn't even a sure thing it will work for you. Some people have said it doesn't, for others it works like a charm. If you can avoid it do it. Seriously, I'm sure it doesn't even do you any harm. I can no longer smoke cigarrettes, they make me cough because I have a throat condition, but weed doesn't. To *me* that's proof that that commercial that says smoking a joint is like smoking 4 cigarrettes is bullshit. I would have probably died already. But weed is not legal and could get you into some trouble.

----------


## wasup

Wait, so a join isn't bad for you?? That's the bomb.  I'll take it once they offer me some and see what happens.

----------


## ffx-dreamz

Right..Well your parents do not know its not bad for you, and the police certainly won't agree withthe fact that it does no harm, so in my opinion stay away from the shit...  ::roll::

----------


## KalmaH

> _Originally posted by wasup_
> *Wait, so a join isn't bad for you?? That's the bomb.  I'll take it once they offer me some and see what happens.*



Well... I tried...

----------


## RedStarSoldier

> _Originally posted by wasup_
> *Wait, so a join isn't bad for you?? That's the bomb. *I'll take it once they offer me some and see what happens.*



Just don't get caught, and don't do it too often or you'll start to depend on it.

----------


## wasup

Okay.  I'll ask my brother if he can get me some, I'll be thirteen soon so it's okay.  Oh, and I never get caught don't worry.

----------


## Berserk Exodus

I'm what you call a "nonchalant smoker".  I do it when I have it, but I don't obsess over it, but I'm not paranoid about it either.

----------


## wasup

Should I be "non chalant"??

----------


## Berserk Exodus

Yes, I guess.

You don't want to become the guy that smokes every morning before school and has the intelligence of an ill chipmunk.

----------


## CT

Yeah, seriously. Dont over do it. 
I knew this guy that smoked everyday... He was really like a zombie. 
He tried to quit, and you could really notice the difference, he had energy again, I found out he was a really funny guy when he spoke at last (when he was off the weed) but then he started again... 

thats the thing with weed. Its not bad, and its lots of good fun, but its easy to get mentally addicted to it.  (because its lots of fun)

----------


## Alaurast78

No one should try pot because someone else says it's great or will cause such-and-such result.  I had fun when I smoked it... Haven't done it in over 2 years.  It is illegal, kills brain sells, makes you paranoid and will eventually makes you look like a house(ie, munchies).  There is a reason that it is illegal. I would say stay away from it!  It is too easy to get hooked.  It's not worth it!    :Exclaim:  STAY AWAY  :Exclaim:

----------


## Berserk Exodus

http://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/cannabis.shtml

A very good resource, completely unbiased.  Marijuana doesn't harm you.

----------


## dougdrums

Weed pwns cigs. Cigs are nasty. If you absolutly feel the urge to smoke anything, smoke (homegrown in the states, you don't know about the stuff on the streets) weed. I haven't smoked weed, but it is obviously better.

----------


## wasup

I love weed now!!

----------


## Berserk Exodus

> _Originally posted by dougdrums_
> *Weed pwns cigs. Cigs are nasty. If you absolutly feel the urge to smoke anything, smoke (homegrown in the states, you don't know about the stuff on the streets) weed. I haven't smoked weed, but it is obviously better.*



Weed doesn't make you vomit on your pants the first time you try it.   ::lol::  

Wasup, do you mean to say that you've tried it finally?

----------


## wasup

Yea.

----------


## Berserk Exodus

Did you get mediocrily inebriated or stoned out of your mind?

----------


## safeasmilk

I've been working part time at a cafe in a mall and the herb store there is advertising melatonin as a cure for stress and insomnia. Have they changed the law now or should I start stocking up for you before someone gets wise? Hahahah.
Personally I don't use aids to achieve lucidity but I'm so curious now. Just not sure it's worth the money.

----------


## DreamChaser

I get Melatonin off E-bay.
 ::D:

----------


## Shaman

Marijuana is illegal because the government wouldn't be able to tax it.  It also does not kill brain cells like alcohol.  There are a lot of huge misconceptions about longterm effects on marijuana, which were caused by lobbying and propaganda from the 50s-70s.  Research on the subject has recently been geared toward medical research with some decent results.  But if you're 13 years old, or any age even, you shouldn't smoke weed because it was mentioned on a dreaming forum...

----------


## Jemo

I must Agree, you shouldnt do it for the wrong reasons and I believe hearing it on a forum is the wrong reason. I like to smoke weed, occasionally, I used to alot, to the point where I couldnt get stoned anymore and I didnt enjoy it, just craved it, now I smoke every now and then ... I think you should wait until you are a bit older (which you probably are now as you posted in 04 which I have just realised but will post this anyway - oops ! ) ...and try it, with people you trust, ands as a previuos post states, you dont need it to LD, whcih is also very true ... 

 drugs are bad m'kay  :smiley:

----------


## blahaha

> Yeah, seriously. Dont over do it. 
> I knew this guy that smoked everyday... He was really like a zombie. 
> He tried to quit, and you could really notice the difference, he had energy again, I found out he was a really funny guy when he spoke at last (when he was off the weed) but then he started again... 
> 
> thats the thing with weed. Its not bad, and its lots of good fun, but its easy to get mentally addicted to it. (because its lots of fun)



blahahahahaaa. You guys are so fucking funny. I smoke weed several times a day and I'm not a zombie. I have energy and shit. And I can quit, I do all the time. Like now, I haven't smoked weed in 8 days except for like 10 minutes ago. But whatever, I understand where you're coming from. Some people are stupid fucking idiots and turn into super-stupid fucking idiots when they get high. I guess that guy was one of those idiots. I gotta go. Peace.

----------


## MrBeelzy

So, about that melatonin eh? I can assure you they sell it in Canada. You might not be able to find it at the local drug store, but health food stores that sell supplements generally have it, as well as GNC. I've bought it at several places in the past couple years.
I don't think it was worth it though, never had any noticeable effect on me. I usually have a cup of a sleep aid type tea. There are lots of types, but I like the ones with Valerian as a relaxant.

----------


## Jemo

> blahahahahaaa. You guys are so fucking funny. I smoke weed several times a day and I'm not a zombie. I have energy and shit. And I can quit, I do all the time. Like now, I haven't smoked weed in 8 days except for like 10 minutes ago. But whatever, I understand where you're coming from. Some people are stupid fucking idiots and turn into super-stupid fucking idiots when they get high. I guess that guy was one of those idiots. I gotta go. Peace.




I agree with you, I aint a fan of the anti-drug brigade, but I think the point more was the fact (at the time) she was 13 and that perhaps she should hold out rather than smoke cos she heard it here .... Drugs effect everyone diffrent, I can still go about my life on pot, some people cant, I just didnt se the point in smoking anymore if I wernt getting high ...

----------


## Kristennoelle78

*What about Benadryl. That always makes me sleepy.*

----------


## nrg

I was smoking weed for a very long time, recently I am very proud to say I quit a month ago. YES it was hard as hell after many years of smoking. It was like a ritual for me and my friends. After such time I had to change many things in my life to achive this. Well I agree with Blahaha partly... some people shouldnt never use it! And the rest should be very carfull, beleve me I know what Im saying. As long as its illegal you never know what you buy(and smoke) for real. Many times dealers are adding some other weeds or chemicals just to make it more "powerfull" or just to make more volume(more money for those bastards :wink2: ) 
Even if its pure and natural it isnt safe!dont be stupid  ::bslap:: like I was, many years ago and dont start. Reading on the net about the consequences and shit. 
It all started innocent: once a month than once a week than twice a week...and so on...

SMOKING FOR DREAMING??? YOU MUST BE KIDDING !!!
maybe for some novice smokers there are some spontanic 'adventures', Ive heard about nice 'colorfull' dreams and stories, but it wont last long...
The truth is that weed kills your dream memory, makes you very groggy at sleep so you wont be able to get up and write your dreams. I know whot Im saying... i am interested in LD's for over 7 years now(and proud of it ::D: ) and i was smoking for over 9 years!(not proud at all). The best results in LD i had always when I stopped smoking! ALWAYS. This is not only my opinion I have lots of friends that share my interests :wink2:  and thay also say so... 
Maybe mj is good for relaxation but your mind will jump as a monkey over the trees! 
*You have to decide: LD or THC. I advise  LD !*

p.s. yes mj kills your energy. do a simple experiment, smoke one day and try to observ how you feel the next morning, is it simple as usual to get out of bed?  :wink2: 
in my and my friends opinion THC is dream killer!  ::sniper:: 

peace to all! and stay clean! you dont need drugs to have LD

----------


## Vex Kitten

All I have to say is Weed + Dreams = shitty recall.
Some people claim otherwise but for the most part it doesn't help.

AND

Melatoinin IS available in Canada. I realize the initial post was a few years ago and it may not have been available back then.

I just went to a run of the mill Shoppers Drug Mart, checked in the sleeping aids section and there it was, three different forms of it. One was a pill, one a liquid that you drop under the tongue and one is in the form of thin strips  you place on the tongue to dissolve.

I got the tongue strips because they are chocolate flavored.
 ::D: 

You want to talk about evil addicting substances... CHOCOLATE!
It's evil in sweet coco-y form.

----------


## Jdeadevil

> I've been working part time at a cafe in a mall and the herb store there is advertising melatonin as a cure for stress and insomnia. Have they changed the law now or should I start stocking up for you before someone gets wise? Hahahah.
> Personally I don't use aids to achieve lucidity but I'm so curious now. Just not sure it's worth the money.



Woah woah woah, three year bump!

----------


## KoryB

This post is full of misconceptions

Melatonin is available and LEGAL in Canada (I just bought some at Walmart)

Weed is beautiful while used properly

----------


## Through the Looking Glass

Marijuana is just as bad as cigarettes if not worse for your lungs because while cigarettes have tar and other crap, a joint doesn't have a filter. How many potheads are there on this forum anyways? OMG!

----------


## KoryB

while i dont want to turn this thread into the battle of pros/cons of marijuana i do want to make some points clear to the un-informed.

Who said i smoke my weed in a joint or bong/pipe
because i dont, i use a 600 dollar vaporizer why? 
because vaporizers have been proven to eliminate the chemicals involved with IGNIGHTING (fire) the marijuana.
The Vaproizer delivers only the THC in the marijuana without the harmful chemicals

Why thank you for trying to argue but being well informed can make a whole world of differnece
and thus making my selection OF NATURAL HERBS a beautiful thing

----------


## RockNRoller123

No melatonin in Canada?

Isn't weed decriminalized in Canada?

----------


## Noin

> kills brain sells



Hey there funny fella!  ::lolxtreme:: 

Mind reading some research before posting false information?

http://www.peak.sfu.ca/the-peak/2005...ue9/ne-mj.html

 ::D: 

/ownage end

----------


## ninja9578

> Wait, so a join isn't bad for you?? That's the bomb.  I'll take it once they offer me some and see what happens.



Wrong, it's unfiltered so you get far more smoke in your lungs than cigarettes, and THC can be stored into the spinal column and cause flashbacks later on.  It's not that it isn't bad for you, it's just not as bad as regular cigarettes. 

Smoke is my biggest reason not to smoke pot, I hate the taste and I don't want that crap in my lungs.  Brownies on the other hand  ::D:  Mmm

----------


## ninja9578

> Isn't weed decriminalized in Canada?



No, it's just not a very serious offense.  It's like a parking ticket  :tongue2:

----------


## wasup

Um, Ninja, the last time I posted here I was 12... I'm 17 now... but yeah, I think I was kidding in every post in this thread anyways.

----------


## ninja9578

What!?  ::shock::  Ok, who's bringing up old threads again?

----------


## Dreamer of Masks

well i use a list of herbs to help gain vividness and help with the recall of my dreams 

(These generally help attaining REM Sleep and help to maximize the amount of time spent dreaming) 

Valerian Root = 800mg 
Melatonin = 1.5 mg 
Vitamin B6 = 300mg 

(This amino-acid blend actually helps in ATTAINING lucidity) 

2000mg L-aspartic acid 
4000mg L-glutamine 
300mg L-theanine. 


 i have done research on all the ingredients you have listed and many of them i have gone over the recommended daily dose. thus in research i will say that taking all of these should help but i think the dosage is a little off i will start using these and continue to report on the correct dosage. but here is a list of what each one is inteded to do 

Valerian Root- Valerian root may help alleviate pain and is often used to promote sleep. It especially benefits those suffering from nervous over-strain, because it does not possess any of the after-effects produced by narcotics. 



Vitamin B6- neurotransmitters 


Aspartic Acid- L-Aspartic Acid plays a vital role in energy production and is a major excitatory neurotransmitter. 



Glutamine- L-Glutamine assists in the fueling and detoxifying of 
the brain. Thus, L-Glutamine has been dubbed "the thinker's 
amino". 


Theanine- helps promote a restful 
state.* L-Theanine has shown the ability to promote deep muscle 
relaxation and improved quality of sleep. It's known for its 
calming effects in the brain and is shown to support increased 
concentration and focus while reducing irritability 

Melatonin- promotes deep sleep. melatonin supplements are also helpful for jet lag and occasional insomnia

----------


## KoryB

we need a new thread my friend lol
i hate to bump this old ass thread _again_

but this mixture of just about everything is rarely taken daily 
i do use it in about a 7 day period then take a break 
refresh and repeat

----------


## RockNRoller123

> No, it's just not a very serious offense.  It's like a parking ticket



OH MY GOD!! I'm going to Canada!

----------


## Domineek

I just bought melatonin and I live in canada

----------


## Chastity-Autumn

They don't sell it in Britain either. oO;

EDIT: Oops! Old thread...sorry! @[email protected]

----------


## blarghargh

::shock:: 


_3 times._ This was bumped 3 times. I think that's a record.

----------


## Chastity-Autumn

^ I'm sure everyone's heart is bleeding over it. 

Seriously, it's no big deal. I only replied to this because someone else had before me. Therefore I assumed it was a fairly new topic.

----------


## Lime Cat

Haha, I didn't know marijuana was legal in Canada. I live in Britain, and it's an unlimited fine for selling the stuff here. Also, Melatonin is pretty much considered the same as something like Calpol; you can it easily from any pharmacy. I don't think there's an age limit here for it.

----------


## no-Name

> _3 times._ This was bumped 3 times. I think that's a record.



Four.

Jesus christ... We have enough threads about weed already, and necro'ing these things is usually not advised. 

Four times.

----------


## rebbit

I live in vancouver and just a month ago I saw like 4 different brands of melatonin inside the london drugs pharmacy...

also a year ago, I was buying melatonin, first they didnt have it at any pharmacys, but got a bottle from a supplement store.

----------


## KingOfTwilight

EDIT: 

My bad guys, didn't read the posts on the last two pages.

----------

